# muzzy



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks to me like you got the "fx" blades instead of the regular ones. Two different heads, with different blades.


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*!*

Yes, I must say that I love that style!


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 28, 2009)

dont thank they are mx3.. the blade's are to big!!! thanks WORM


----------

